# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  بدست آوردن اختلاف فاز بین دو موج در MATLAB

## haghshenasmahdi

سلام دوستان . من دو تا شکل موج در محیط M-File نوشتم حالا چطور بایستی اختلاف فاز بین این دو موج را بدست بیارم. لطفا بررسی کنید.

clear
clc
t=0:.01:10
input=2*sin(3*t)
plot(t,input)
hold on
output=2*cos(3*t)
plot(t,output,'r')

----------


## rahnema1

سلام، اینجور میشه

(find(input==max(input))-find(output==max(output)))/max(t)


این هم فرمول موج تساوی سینوس و کسینوس

y=A*sin(wt-kx+a)
y=A*cos(wt-kx+b)
a-b=pi/2rad=90deg

----------


## Alirahmanipour

> سلام دوستان . من دو تا شکل موج در محیط M-File نوشتم حالا چطور بایستی اختلاف فاز بین این دو موج را بدست بیارم. لطفا بررسی کنید.
> 
> clear
> clc
> t=0:.01:10
> input=2*sin(3*t)
> plot(t,input)
> hold on
> output=2*cos(3*t)
> plot(t,output,'r')





سلام این توی command window نوشته شدی توی m file چهجور میشه؟ بعد اختلافشون رو باید عددی به دست بیاره. من اون عدد اختلاف فاز رو نیاز دارم. ممنون میشم هرچه سریع تر جواب بدین

----------


## Alirahmanipour

> سلام، اینجور میشه
> 
> (find(input==max(input))-find(output==max(output)))/max(t)
> 
> 
> این هم فرمول موج تساوی سینوس و کسینوس
> 
> y=A*sin(wt-kx+a)
> y=A*cos(wt-kx+b)
> a-b=pi/2rad=90deg




سلام من یه سوال مهم و ضروری دارم و میخوام زود جوابش برسه به دستم. 
ما دوتا شکل موج داریم یکیش برا ولتاژه و یکیش برا جریان میخوایم اختلاف فاز این دو شکل موج رو که یه عددی میشه در هر لحظه از اون شکل موج ها به دست بیاریم و جوابش رو بذاریم.تو رابطه توان اکتیو و شکل موج اون رو رسم کنیم. 

اگه میشه به ایمیلم جواب بدین

----------

